# GPS for iPhone



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

What are the best GPS apps for free on the iPhone used for fishing?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

hunt_fish_ohio said:


> What are the best GPS apps for free on the iPhone used for fishing?


Navionics not free bout $10-15 but good


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you have to get the free map and than go in and buy the US for $10


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

hunt_fish_ohio said:


> Do you have to get the free map and than go in and buy the US for $10


I didn't no works really nice


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats the app I use also. It's geared towards fishing, so if that's what you're after, it's a perfect match.


----------



## hunt_fish_ohio (Jan 27, 2014)

Does the app show your current location when you are on the lake


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah I was interested in that app to I'm going to buy it just I want to know like if I can save cords or drop a pin where I wana save a spot and then have it take me exactly right back to the cord or pin I dropped how accurate is it and can you use it to take you to cords


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, you can save spots and it shows you where you're at on the water. It also shows direction, GPS speed, and can save your "track" if you turn it on.

Not sure if you can manually punch in coordinates or not, but you can definitely save a spot you're sitting on.

It also shows depth contour on most public lakes.

It's basically the smartphone version of the Navionics card you buy for your fish finder.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

You can manually enter cords. Not sure if you can set a track to them cords without a upgrade which is a few bucks more but what ive done is just look up where the cords are/set a waypoint then you can just head to the way point. Worked for me. I think its very easy to use and there are a lot of functions once you get going and learning how it works.


----------

